# Hello



## samtanner332 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everyone

My name is Sam Tanner and i am the hire manager for 10outof10 productions in London. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Van (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! What's a Hire Manager? I love the international Lingo we get exposed to on here. You have to watch out for the Aussies though, Next thing that happens you start walking around saying, "Crikey", and "Bloomin'", and worst of all, " The dingo ate my baby!"


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Sam. There are lots of great people and information here. Jump in and start posting. You'll find it's addicting! Tell us a little more about 10outof10 productions. Do you have a website. We are a curious group here and love to learn about what others are doing. 

Van I believe "Hire" in the King's English translates to "Rental" in Oregun. So sounds like "rental manager" to me. Am I close?

Got to go there's a Colourful Wombat in my garage.


----------



## Logos (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Sam, despite being an Aussie I lived in Sevenoaks for a while in the Nineties and got over to Bromley a bit. I used to be Production manager at The Stag in Sevenoaks before it all went pearshaped.
Ignore these ignorant yankie types (Sorry Van you're from Oklahoma aren't you. Does that make you an Okie.) Join in the fun and learn Australian slang from a guy in Portland Oregon and another in Seattle.

A colourful wombat? There are Hairy nosed wombats but I've never seen a colourful one.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah the yanks are a bit nuts sometimes

and the metric system confuses them (especially gaff  )
but there a nice bunch just like the rest of the controlbooth community, and i know i say this a lot but controlbooth is a community a global village if you will, full of great welcoming people


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2007)

I Love Wombats! I want one for a pet! Logos, Send me a wombat, Please??


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 23, 2007)

You haven't lived until you've tried Wombat pie! There's nothing like sitting around the bush telly and pulling a Wombat pie with Vegemite on top out of your tucker bag!


----------



## Logos (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you remember the recipe for Koala's. Well, Wombats are harder to cook than Koala's, we don't make them into pies.
They are harmless if somewhat single minded creatures that love carrot and look like small furry tanks. We are assured in various literature that they love strawsberry jam and t shirts advise us that the Wombat eats roots and leaves.
I would love to send you one Van but if I managed to get it out of the country without me getting arrested then you would get arrested when it arrived. 
They are incredibly heavy I think thye have a some sort of built in armour.

Now Vegemite. I don't allow it in my house unless I have sufficient warning so that I can wear my total exclusion suit. My wife tried to get me used to it by cooking it into stews and things but I can smell it from outdoors if you opened the jar in the last week. I hate it and all that it stands for if I had my way I would destroy it's inventor and his immediate family even unto the fourth generation then I would burn the bodies and dance on the ashes.

It might be my dilly bag rather than my tucker bag.


----------

